# Don't Touch the White Tile



## uyneb2000 (May 7, 2014)

Basically another stupid popular mobile game.

What are your high scores?

I have a 6.933 in Classic, and 236 is Arcade.


----------



## kcl (May 7, 2014)

7.5x for time attack..


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 7, 2014)

7.505 classic
188 zen
181 arcade
350 relay
6.023 rush
9.4xx classic one handed


----------



## MM99 (May 7, 2014)

*Is The piano tiles app just like cubing?*

Alright so I'm pretty sure almost everyone has played the app piano tiles or don't touch the white tiles.. I find it is very similar to cubing especially the classic mode. Every game is a new scramble and you can plan out your first 3 moves (I know much more can be planned with cubing) And after you're first 3 moves you have to rely on your speed and look ahead to get you the fastest time possible. I guess the main reason why I think this game resembles cubing is because of how dependent look a head is if you want the really fast times. So anyway I wanna see what kinda of times other cubers get and see if cubing experience gives you an advantage in this game. So just tell me what you average on 3x3 and what your highscore is on classic mode.. my 3x3 avg is around 25 seconds with zz and my piano tiles record is 6.101s


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 15, 2014)

classic 25 -> 4.742
classic 50 -> 9.829
rush -> 5.164/s
arcade fast -> 68

I play mostly classic


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jun 16, 2014)

Classic: 4.228;
Arcade: 154;
Zen: 127;
Rush: 5.199;
My 3x3 average is around 23.0-24.0 with Fridrich/CFOP.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 18, 2014)

Arcade: 989
Rush: low 6s


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got this game.

4.117 for the classic 25 using ring finger only. Using proper form (all 4 fingers) I got 8.0xx.

This is fun!

--edit--
5.583 for classic 25 using all four fingers. I can tell already that all 4 fingers will be a superior technique to just one finger. I still need more practice with it, though.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 21, 2014)

My guess is that 2+2 fingers is faster than 4(or 1)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 21, 2014)

I just use both of my thumbs.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I just use both of my thumbs.



Me too


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 22, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> My guess is that 2+2 fingers is faster than 4(or 1)



I tried using 2+2 fingers and I agree that it is faster than 4 fingers or 1. However, I quickly found that using 1+1 free form is even a little bit faster, with the caveat that you try to, as frequently as possibly, switch fingers.

My goal is to try to do:
Left index, right index, left index, right index, ...

no matter what the arrangment if black tiles is. Alternating is not always possible, but I try to alternate as much as I can.

Best so far with a 1+1 alternating approach is 3.967 for the classic 25.

Going to try to improve on my technique and try new things still 

--edit--
Classic 25: 3.933
Classic 25: 3.833


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jun 22, 2014)

I play this alot
High scores:
Classic: 7.2xx
Classic 25: 3.505
Arcade: 743
Arcade Faster: 242

EDIT: I use my thumbs


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2014)

I did 308 in arcade
My friend did 1038


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 15, 2014)

arcade faster: 2325
rush normal: 7.747
rush slower: 7.148
classic 25: 3.343
classic 50: 7.099
relay 8": 549


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2014)

2 thousand? wow


----------



## Bossman (Jul 22, 2014)

Some of my best
Classic (25): 3.097
Arcade (normal): 667
Arcade (fast): 542
Rush: high 7 - low 8
I prefer arcade


----------



## bjelcic (Dec 24, 2014)

Arcade fast: 1086 (70% of all my playoffs are arcade fast mode)
Classic 25: 3.558
Classic 50: 7.388

Didn't post the other ones because I don't play on those modes.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh so there is a thread for this...

I have 3.59 in classic 25 (I don't have my phone so I can't check it right now)

I have over 400 in reverse arcade. I find playing reverse arcade with my phone upside-down is easier than normal arcade.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 25, 2014)

I haven't played in a while. I think my score is 1,806..something like that. 

Was a very good passtime before I got into cubing.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> I haven't played in a while. I think my score is 1,806..something like that.
> 
> Was a very good passtime before I got into cubing.



Can you try recording some plays? Sub 2 is extremely good.

EDIT: Or do you mean 1.8k for arcade?


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Can you try recording some plays? Sub 2 is extremely good.
> 
> EDIT: Or do you mean 1.8k for arcade?



Which game play are you talking about?

That was my record in fast, I don't remember what it is for classic and for reverse it's like 1,006 or something. I don't play normal or most of the others, and sorry my records are lost because my old phone is wrecked 

I can try to record definitely, but I haven't played in a while lol.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 24, 2015)

3.598 classic
292 arcade (don't really play it much)
89 zen :v
5.270 rush
49 relay :v
EDIT:lol i just broke my best about 5 times today


----------

